# Sketchup Version 7 vs Version 8



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought I read somewhere that Version 8 (free Sketchup) lost some of the capabilities of Version 7. I think the poster went on to indicate that this might be a way to "dumb down" Sketchup so one would have to eventually purchase the Pro version. Is any of that true? Should I hold off in upgrading to Version 8? Thanks.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

the only thing that was taken off was the option to export to CAD format as far as I know (it was actually taken off when 7.1 came out but still had an optional plugin to enable that, and as of 8.0 that plugin is non functional anymore)

For me the problem is that SU8 only works on Intel based Macs, and mine is a powerpc so I actually cannot use SU8 and still use SU7 which for the free version is identical for most (most significant add ons for SU8 ARE only for the PRO version - and those are fantastic!).


----------

